# Prayers for France



## Rob Fisher (14/11/15)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to France!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 12 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (14/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Our thoughts and prayers go out to France!
> View attachment 39125




This is so sad!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/11/15)

My wife was just telling me what is happening there, what the hell man, the world is going mad


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/15)

Terrible news


----------



## whatalotigot (14/11/15)

Insanity.. Lets hope they keep the white flag locked away for this one!


----------



## wazarmoto (14/11/15)

Sad to hear about this. Prayers go out to the victims and their families. Can't fathom what goes through the minds of these sick animals!!!


----------



## Pixstar (14/11/15)

Yeah, this is just wrong. Cowards.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (14/11/15)

Yeah really unbelievable and to think family of mine was there just 2 weeks ago. Can't believe the World we live in


----------



## Wyvern (14/11/15)

As one of the people who was in the UK during the bombings there, my heart is breaking for France and their people. It is not something you want to experience ever and the fact that it is happening more often now is just demoralizing.


----------



## Viper_SA (14/11/15)

I don't do newspapers or television, any hint as what to search Google for? Sounds bad.


----------



## Wyvern (14/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I don't do newspapers or television, any hint as what to search Google for? Sounds bad.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34814203

Reliable source of info

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I don't do newspapers or television, any hint as what to search Google for? Sounds bad.


'Paris Attacks latest' should catch you up.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/11/15)

There's something fishy about all of this. Whats the motive?


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/15)

DoubleD said:


> There's something fishy about all of this. Whats the motive?


Afaik reasoning is the French meddling in Syria.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/11/15)

they're not sane. there is no logical motive for this kind of behaviour.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (14/11/15)

France is close to the war zones and is suffering for it. You can't tell me some terrorists/anarchists didn't sneak across with the refugees.


----------



## isiemoe (14/11/15)

Guys I know I'm a bit slow but what's happening in France


----------



## kimbo (14/11/15)

isiemoe said:


> Guys I know I'm a bit slow but what's happening in France


----------

